# PICS OF THE DOGMA 65.1 - in the flesh!



## iridepinarello (Feb 22, 2009)

Here are pics of the Dogma 65.1 in the flesh....

Pinarello Dogma 65.1 Think2 - a set on Flickr

Pinarello Dogma 65.1 Think2 - a set on Flickr


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

This is what the Dogma 60.1 should have been from the start--usable for mechanical or electric shifting. 

It's a shame they've done away with the nice "P" head tube badge. My 60.1 has one on the head tube and seat tube, but my Dogma2 just has vinyl stickers instead. For what they charge, Pinarello should not be cutting corners like that.

I hope someone from Pinarello appreciates this.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

To be honest I wish there was no badging at all. I hate logos. Feels like they should be paying me to blast their logos. That's what I love about the bob.


----------



## mykol77 (Aug 1, 2011)

awesome pics, thank you for the post! I'm still wondering if I should pull the trigger on these and upgrade from my 60.1!!


----------



## vboy19 (Mar 24, 2008)

60.1= yes, @antihero77 or @Cinelli 82220 did either of you have your bikes on ebay? if so did it sell? PM so i know at what price.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Not on EBay, Dogma2 is daily rider, 60.1 is spare.


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

IMHO I think Pinarello releases new models a bit too quickly. For those that own one, does it make you want to upgrade that soon or tick you off because your (p)ride and joy has a new and supposedly improved models thereby reducing the value of the older bikes?


----------



## Bill Bikie (Jul 24, 2010)

config said:


> IMHO I think Pinarello releases new models a bit too quickly. For those that own one, does it make you want to upgrade that soon or tick you off because your (p)ride and joy has a new and supposedly improved models thereby reducing the value of the older bikes?


We should be riding instead of worrying whether we have the latest flavour of the month.
When I sold my aluminum/hydro/carbon Bianchi I moved into the next generation of frames, which was Carbon fiber. I can't imagine how I could improve on my BonB Quatro with Campy Record. A new Dogma would be nice to look at, but won't automatically make me faster or fitter. The Dogma may even cause a reduction in my performance.

The only reason I'd change frames in the future is if I go with Campy electric.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

No vboy never had it in flea bay. Waiting for 2014 bikes. Untill then will wait for new Shimano di2


----------



## cwdzoot (Oct 16, 2005)

Posted my review of the new 65.1 on my blog today for those interested in comments on the ride.


----------

